
Apollo Mission diapers on the Moon and the potential origins of life on Earth - tosh
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2019/3/22/18236125/apollo-moon-poop-mars-science
======
tosh
> Yes, our brave astronauts took dumps on their way to the moon, perhaps even
> on the moon, and they left behind their diapers in baggies, on humanity’s
> doorstep to the greater cosmos.

> The bags have lingered there, and no one knows what has become of them. Now
> scientists want to go back, and answer a question that has profound
> implications for our future explorations of Mars: Is anything alive in them?

[…]

> there’s a tiny chance that natural selection might have kicked in inside
> those jett bags, leading to the microorganisms evolving to survive. If there
> were just a few microorganisms in the poop with the ability to survive the
> moon, they could have grown and spread.

